# Pot head running for Texas AG (Ex-cop plans video on how to hide drugs)



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*Ex-cop plans video on how to hide drugs

*TYLER, Texas - A one-time Texas drug agent described by his former boss as perhaps the best narcotics officer in the country plans to market a how-to video on concealing drugs and fooling police.

Barry Cooper, who has worked for small police departments in East Texas, plans to launch a Web site next week where he will sell his video, "Never Get Busted Again," the Tyler Morning Telegraph reported in its online edition Thursday.

A promotional video says Cooper will show viewers how to "conceal their stash," "avoid narcotics profiling" and "fool canines every time."

Cooper, who said he favors the legalization of marijuana, made the video in part because he believes the nation's fight against drugs is a waste of resources. Busting marijuana users fills up prisons with nonviolent offenders, he said. "My main motivation in all of this is to teach Americans their civil liberties and what drives me in this is injustice and unfairness in our system," Cooper told the newspaper.

Cooper said his Web site should be operating by Tuesday.

As a drug officer, Cooper said, he made more than 800 drug arrests and seized more than 50 vehicles and $500,000 in cash and assets.
"He was even better than he says he was," said Tom Finley, Cooper's former boss on a West Texas drug task force and now a private investigator in Midland. "He was probably the best narcotics officer in the state and maybe the country during his time with the task force."

News of the video has angered authorities, including Richard Sanders, an agent with the Tyler Drug Enforcement Agency. Sanders said he plans to investigate whether the video violates any laws.

"It outrages me personally as I'm sure it does any officer that has sworn an oath to uphold the laws of this state, and nation," Sanders said. "It is clear that his whole deal is to make money and he has found some sort of scheme, but for him to go to the dark side and do this is infuriating."

Smith County Deputy Constable Mark Waters, a narcotics officer, said the video is insulting to law enforcement officials.
"This is a slap in the face to all that we do to uphold the laws and keep the public safe," he said


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Former Tex. narcotics cop sells pot tips on DVD*

By Paul J. Weber
The Associated Press

BIG SANDY, Tex. - Barry Cooper sells a DVD on how to stash pot in your car without getting caught. This fall he will release a second one on how to keep police from raiding your home for marijuana.
Now for the kicker: Cooper is a former narcotics officer once considered among the top cops in Texas, where more marijuana is seized each year than in any other state.
The formerly straight-laced lawman has become a shaggy-haired militant for the legalization of weed.
Six months ago he released "Never Get Busted Again," in which the former star of West Texas' Permian Basin Drug Task Force gives tips on hiding marijuana (dashboards are rife with nooks and crannies) and throwing off drug-sniffing dogs (coat your tires in fox urine).
"I'm not helping them to break the law. It's clear the law is already being broken," said Cooper, 38, who left law enforcement a decade ago. "I will do anything legal to frustrate law enforcement's efforts to place American citizens in jail for nonviolent drug offenses."
Law officers regard Cooper as a traitor. And some pro-pot activists say Cooper's antics actually undermine their cause.
"This is like waving red meat" in front of police, said Allen St. Pierre, executive director of the National Organization for the Reform of Marijuana Laws. "They take great professional umbrage with this. They are not our opposition, and we don't want to agitate them."
Federal drug agents said his tips won't keep them from finding your stash, and they advise drug users to save their $20 and use it to help post bail.
Richard Sanders, an agent with the U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration in Tyler, brushes off Cooper's DVD as a sham. "He's just out to make money," Sanders said.
Though he will not reveal how much he has made, Cooper said he has sold more than 10,000 copies of "Never Get Busted," primarily over the Internet and at a few smoke shops.
Defense attorneys have also called him as a witness to testify about unlawful tactics he says police use to make drug cases. For instance, he testified about how drug-sniffing dogs can be made to "false alert," which gives officers legal grounds to search a car or a home. Cooper said he has used that ploy himself.
Cooper has begun filming a second DVD, called "Never Get Raided." He said he is also planning a documentary in which he plans to ply 50 partygoers with beer and marijuana and film what happens next. The aim, he said, is to prove that partygoers who get high are less dangerous than those who get drunk.
Frederick Moss, a law professor at Southern Methodist University, said Cooper appears to be protected by the First Amendment and probably cannot be charged with conspiracy or aiding and abetting because he has no direct relationship with the customers he counsels in how to break the law.
Cooper claims that as a law officer, he took part in 800 drug busts, seized more than more than 50 vehicles and $500,000 in cash and assets, and made a case against a local politician's son.
"He was among the best we had," said Tom Finley, who was Cooper's supervisor on the drug task force. "I don't understand why he would turn like this."
Cooper has owned car dealerships, started a limousine service, dabbled as a cage fighting promoter and taught in a church. He lives in a pine-canopied hideaway in this East Texas town of 1,400, where his home includes a framed picture in the kitchen of Cooper holding a joint.
It is the same town where Cooper was last a police officer in 1998, when he said his frustration with small-town politics made him quit law enforcement and begin rethinking the war on drugs.
He filed for bankruptcy in 2005, blaming a tough divorce and the stock-market downturn after Sept. 11. He is also suing for $10 million over a 2005 raid of his home that Cooper alleges left bruises on his children - an incident he says convinced him police are hurting more families than they help. (Cooper says sheriff's deputies came to take his children away after his ex-wife complained he was not sending them to school or sharing custody.)
"My critics want to kill my credibility by claiming I'm doing this to make money and trying to keep any sincerity out of this," Cooper said. "The people who have seen me and know my work, they know I'm sincere."








_Wire Services_


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Former Tex. narcotics cop sells pot tips on DVD*

I have these DVDs....... This guy is a POS. Good officer info to know what this guy is teaching people........


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

*neverget busted again!!*

I saw this ass on on the Morning show w/ Mike Julie. He's an ex-narc cop. now selling out his btohers and sister law enforcement by pedeling these bullshit DVD's. He was sayinig that mostly all cops are corrupt because they are trying to chase that anadrenaline rush they get when they first got on, so when writing the tickets don't work anymore then its getting into chases and that most cops have create their own adrenaline by doing illigal acts to catch that adrenaline right.

http://www.nevergetbusted.com/order.php


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Ex-cop releases ,'Never Get Raided'*

*A-Hole is at it again*

By Scott Farwell
The Dallas Morning News

DALLAS - Barry Cooper runs his mouth for a living, always has.
He sold used cars. He owned Texas' first cage-fighting league. He's been a preacher, a lawman, and now, he wants to be a congressman.
But Mr. Cooper, a 38-year-old fast-talking former narcotics cop, is best known for changing sides in the war on drugs in December 2006, when he released Never Get Busted Again. In the DVD, he offered marijuana users advice on how to avoid arrest during traffic stops.
Police greeted the movie with sarcasm, but no real concern.
Today is different - Mr. Cooper begins shipping a new title, Never Get Raided, which teaches viewers how to buy, sell and grow pot without going to jail. He also gives tips for identifying undercover officers.
"Now that's getting a little close to home," said Richard Dickson, who served with Mr. Cooper on the West Texas Permian Basin Drug Task Force in the mid-1990s. "That kind of information affects all kinds of undercover agents. It puts all kinds of operations at risk, even on homeland security issues."
Mr. Cooper, who has filed as a Libertarian candidate in the 31st Congressional District in Central Texas, seems to have a talent for flaming the fuzz. Even so, his former colleagues concede he was a star narcotics cop.

*800 busts*
In eight years, Mr. Cooper claims to have taken part in 800 drug busts, 300 of them felonies, and seized more than $500,000 in cash. Photos tell some of the story.
In one, with a buzz cut and overgrown mustache, he is kneeling next to a head-high heap of weed. The Polaroid is marked, "230lbs." In another, a young Mr. Cooper is standing thumbs-up behind PVC pipes stuffed with marijuana and a thick stack of $100 bills. A sign reads: Permian Basin Drug Task Force.
"He was very good, no doubt," said Mr. Dickson, who now works as an investigator for the district attorney's office in Yoakum County, which is about 50 miles southwest of Lubbock. "Barry always liked to have his picture made with all the dope, even if somebody else knocked down a load. I remember him commenting one time, 'Twenty years from now I'll tell my grandkids I got all this.' "
Mr. Cooper's former boss, Tom Finley, once called his protege the best drug interdiction officer in Texas, and perhaps the nation. Now a private investigator in Midland, he is more circumspect.
"He was one of the best we had, but we didn't have but two or three," Mr. Finley said last week. "Evidently things have changed a lot since then. He's just trying to make some more money."

*On the other side*
Mr. Cooper turned in his badge and grew his hair long about 10 years ago, after souring on the nation's drug laws and being investigated by the Drug Enforcement Agency for smuggling drugs out of Mexico.
He said he confronted DEA agents about the case.
"Let me tell you the drugs I smuggled from Mexico," he recalled telling an investigator. "The same drugs everybody smuggles from Mexico - the same ones your informant and my ex-wife smuggled from Mexico - they're called Valiums, and those little green pills that make you speed. Everyone grabs a box of those."
He was never charged with a drug crime. But over the years he has been arrested for allegedly making terroristic threats after a yelling match with a woman in a bar in Big Sandy, Texas. He pleaded guilty to making a verbal threat in that Class C misdemeanor case.He filed for but did not complete Chapter 13 bankruptcy in 1995.
"The last three months of my law enforcement career, I had started smoking pot," the 38-year-old said recently, sitting at his kitchen table in Big Sandy, a small town east of Tyler. "And I noticed the people I had been arresting were nice people. They had a balanced checkbook, their kids made straight A's, and I was like, 'This drug is not making people crazy.' "
He advocates the legalization of all drugs. If the laws changed, he said, addicts would receive better treatment, drug-fueled crime would plummet and illegal drug empires would collapse.
It is similar to an argument advanced by Law Enforcement Against Prohibition, a 10,000-member organization of former judges, prosecutors, federal agents and police officers that opposes the war on drugs.
"We don't agree philosophically at all on these issues," said Jack Cole, executive director and a 14-year undercover officer for the New Jersey State Police. "He thinks he should be able to school people on how to break the law, we believe in changing the law."
Drug laws will be broken, whether or not the law is changed, Mr. Cooper said. He's simply trying to help people avoid jail time for non-violent crime.
"Americans are not going to stop growing it, they're not going to stop buying it, they're not going to stop smoking it, even if you continue to put them in jail," he said.
He said the discovery of seven fields and more than 25,000 plants near Dallas last summer illustrates his point.
Dallas Police Department Deputy Chief Julian Bernal doesn't dispute the public's appetite for marijuana, but he condemned Mr. Cooper's tactics.
"I think it's unconscionable for an ex-law enforcement officer to give tips to criminals," said Chief Bernal, who is over vice and narcotics. "I don't think there's any question he's putting officers in danger, and he bears full responsibility for that."

*30,000 copies sold*
Mr. Cooper says he sold 30,000 copies of his first DVD. Many were licensed for sale by the Disinformation Company, which distributes issue-oriented documentary films to such major retailers as Virgin Records and Barnes & Noble.
"The reason we got involved is because we don't approve of the very severe drug laws around the country," said Gary Baddeley, president of the New York-based company. "We felt like Barry was on to something. He's controversial because of the way he presents it, and it's a somewhat self-promotional film, but it highlights an important issue."
Unapologetic and bombastic, Mr. Cooper said he expects to sell twice as many of his second film. A self-proclaimed hustler, he said he is also working with a Hollywood studio to produce a reality show called 50-50 .
In it, he plans to invite 50 people to an airplane hangar in California, where he will roll film as they drink until drunk. Two days later, he plans to get the same 50 people stoned on weed. The point is to prove marijuana is safer than alcohol.
He claims to have a physician ready to write a recommendation for the drugs under California's medical marijuana laws. What he doesn't know is whether federal agents will raid the show.
"I hope the Feds come in and raid us during filming," he said. "That would make even better TV. We'll bond all 50 people out, and then we'll cut that into our film."








Wire Service


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

*Pot head running for Texas AG*

This guy used to be a Texas interdiction police officer who turned into a pro-marijuana advocate (Stockholm syndrome, I guess). Good luck winning in Texas, buddy. He makes the nevergetbustedagain videos declaring all car/home searches illegal.

Barry Cooper (lecturer) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Pot head running for Texas AG*










Mr. Cooper also plans on releasing his next set of DVD's in early 2010

How to download and store child pornography without getting caught (Vol. 1&2)

How to hide spousal abuse (Vol 1&2)


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Pot head running for Texas AG*

Good thing he is not running here because he would more than likely win.


----------

